# Casio Exilim Pro 600: Fragen zu verschiedenen Einstellungen (z.B. Metering)



## Marvin (29. Juli 2004)

Hallo, ich habe ein paar Fragen zu der Casio Exilim Pro 600, einer Kamera die sich ein Bekannter (bisher begeisterter Analog-Fotograf, Spiegelreflex etc) kürzlich gekauft hat. Da dieser keinen Internetzugang hat, erkundige ich mich für ihn mal hier.

Zunächst kann ich mal sagen, gespart wurde eindeutig an der Betriebsanleitung. Dürftige acht Seiten für eine Kamera von solchem Funktionsausmaß, das sollte mehr sein. 

1. Die erste Frage ist eine allgemeine Frage, nämlich was genau eigentlich "metering" bedeutet. Die restlichen Fragen beziehen sich auf die Kamera im Speziellen.
2. Welche genaue Funktion hat das "Histogramm", zu sehen auf diesem Bild unten links?





3. Welche genaue Funktion hat die Taste "AE-L" oder AE-Lock, zu finden ganz links auf mittlerer Höhe?




4. Hat die Kamera eine Panoramafunktion, oder kann man das nur nachträglich per PC machen?

So das war es auch schon.  Ich hoffe ich habe meine Fragen halbwegs verständlich formuliert, wäre schön wenn ich hier ein paar Antworten finden würde. Google hat mir bisher nicht so sehr geholfen .


----------



## Clubkatze (10. August 2004)

Also normalerweise sollte der Cam eine Cd beiliegen auf der eine ausführliche Bedienungsanleitung enthalten ist - war zumindest bei der Ex-Z3 und der Z-40 so...

zu2: Das Histogramm ist dazu da, um die Helligkeitsverteilung eines Bildes zu überprüfen. Das Bild ist dunkler, je mehr die Kurve nach links tendiert, heller je mehr nach rechts. Du kannst die Belichtungskorrektur dementsprechend einstellen. 

zu4:Laut http://www.exilim.de hat sie keine Panoramafunktion. Wenn würde auch ne Software beiliegen mit der man die Bilder hinterher zusammenfügen kann...


----------

